# Need Fascinate Kernel for CM7 (Battery Life)



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

These are my specs on my rom and kernel right now:

*Rom:* CM 7.1 Nightlies 11/16/11

*Kernel:* Glitch V13 - LL

*OC:* 100mhz-1200mhz

*UV: *100 = -250v
200 = -250v
400 = -250v
...progressively goes up from there.

I run PowerAMP for a good 2-4 hours a day off and on and the rest of the phone on medium usage with texting, hanging with friends...etc. Display takes up most of my display even though I have the brightness all the way down (voodoo color is tweaked too). Normally, I'll get around 10 hours or so, but I'm looking for a kernel that will give me 12-16, which is all I need. What do you suggest?


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> These are my specs on my rom and kernel right now:
> 
> *Rom:* CM 7.1 Nightlies 11/16/11
> 
> ...


I ran a setup like that a few months ago, I was getting 24 + hours of battery and I consider myself a power user. I would recommend recalibrating your battery.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I've actually tried that...last time was a few months ago though. I suppose another one couldn't hurt haha


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Why not just spend 20.00 and get a epic 4g 1800mah battery. Add another 20% tk your battery life...fits under the stock cover too.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah I'd agree with a new battery the 1800 at least, more if you are okay with a size increase.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> Why not just spend 20.00 and get a epic 4g 1800mah battery. Add another 20% tk your battery life...fits under the stock cover too.


I wouldn't have even thought of that! I just ordered one on Amazon for $17.

Was just reading that they can't be charged without a custom kernel on xda? I assume I'm fine, correct?


----------



## stalls (Aug 25, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> I wouldn't have even thought of that! I just ordered one on Amazon for 17.
> 
> Was just reading that they can't be charged without a custom kernel on xda? I assume I'm fine, correct?


Yes ur golden


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Yup pretty much any rom that is compatible with glitch or jt's kernel will support it. Im also pretty sure there are some custom TW kernels that support it aswell.


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's the one I just bought http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Genuine-1800mAh-Standard-Battery/dp/B005NC86BU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1324131739&sr=8-4


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

AuroEdge said:


> Here's the one I just bought http://www.amazon.co...24131739&sr=8-4


Yep, bought that same one yesterday


----------



## japin (Oct 12, 2011)

AuroEdge said:


> Yep, bought that same one yesterday


yep, I have been running this battery for months. You wont be able to recalibrate from directly in android the first time. I charged it to full, turned off phone, charged to full, and then I recalibrated in recovery. Works flawlessly, I get huge battery life running the new ICS, like where MIUI would last me 8 hours of use, this affords me more time than i need in a day, when i put it on my charger at night before bed it is still running strong.


----------

